# Print size for a boys (youth) size medium T-shirt?



## MaximRecoil (May 18, 2010)

For a design that's normally 10.5" wide on an adult men's (e.g., L or XL) T-shirt, what size would you print it on a boy's size medium (10-12)?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

10.5 fits on youth medium. I usually do 12" wide on adult and if doing youth I will adjust to 10.5-11" and print them all the same size.


----------



## Kiri Katz Tz (Dec 31, 2010)

sben763 said:


> 10.5 fits on youth medium. I usually do 12" wide on adult and if doing youth I will adjust to 10.5-11" and print them all the same size.


I wonder will this work with printing on a youth small too?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Kiri Katz Tz said:


> I wonder will this work with printing on a youth small too?


 10.5 width does. That is about to maximum height I will use also as the youth smells just barely fit on my 15" platens without stretching them. I have used up to 11.5 width but if I know smalls are involved I will usually shrink the design a bit.


----------



## Kiri Katz Tz (Dec 31, 2010)

sben763 said:


> 10.5 width does. That is about to maximum height I will use also as the youth smells just barely fit on my 15" platens without stretching them. I have used up to 11.5 width but if I know smalls are involved I will usually shrink the design a bit.


Thank you for the info. That will help me with my new line of youth shirts.


----------

